# DLink DGE-528T problem. [SOLVED]

## _easyrider_

Im having problems making my DLink DGE-528T work. For me it looks like the kernel dosn't support that chipset. What can i do then?Last edited by _easyrider_ on Sat Dec 24, 2005 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

Which chipset is it ? Look at what lspci says about it.

----------

## _easyrider_

When i type lspci i get this info about the chipset.

```

d-link system inc. DGE-528T gigabit ethernet adapter

```

----------

## widan

Manufacturers are a real pain when they change the PCI identifiers like this (D-Link does not make the chipset, they just put it on a card - for this use, there are subsystem IDs, but some manufacturers will never understand it). Apparently it is a remarked Realtek 8169 chipset, so this driver should work:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

      <M> Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support
```

----------

## _easyrider_

Thanks for that tip. It worked after using the realtek 8139 driver

----------

